# I'm new, young, and a bad-2-the-bone hunter!!!



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm 14, live in Edmond, Oklahoma, and shot my first two yotes out of five yesterday. My first was the best shot i have ever had at anything in my life. My friend and I were just about to set out on our journey when we saw one right off the bat in the pasture right behind his house. We had the wind in our face, so we tried to stalk it. It somehow saw us and began to run. So since I was the one with the gun, an old Remington Nylon 66 .22lr, I made a dead 300 yard sprint to the barbed wire fence, steadied myself, put the red dot scope just ahead of him, and shot( I missed). By now he was at a dead sprint at around 120 yards away. So, I took aim again and shot. I watched as he rolled about 3 yds away from the tall grass leading to the next pasture. It got up and limped off. We never did find it though. Later that night, we set up in the same field and I shot another yote but mearly grazed him. This was all exciting, and I learned a little something too. That being: when your gun holds 15 bullets, you should unleash and reload as fast as possible before the next one comes along. Please tell me some other mistakes you think I made, and tell me how to correct them. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's what I found for you to improve on:

#1: Running with a loaded gun.

I beg you, NEVER EVER DO THIS AGAIN. The instructors should
have covered the danger and stupidity of this act in your
hunter's safety class, which I'm assuming you took since 
you're out hunting on your own. If you did not take the class, you
should try to get in one ASAP.

#2. Trying to shoot a coyote with a .22LR at any range over 50 yards.

This subject has been hashed over numerous times, but my personal 
opinion is that a .22LR is not enough gun to take down coyotes with at anything beyond 50 yards, thus the wounded coyote(s) you had on your hands. So my advice would be to either get closer, or get a centerfire rifle if you want to take farther shots.

#3. Holding a 'spray and pray' attitude.

If you're not a good enough shot to hit your target on the first couple of shots, don't bother, because it'll just be a waste of lead. Practice, practice, practice until you get good enough to hit what you're aiming at every time.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

OkieYodler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm 14, live in Edmond, Oklahoma, and shot my first two yotes out of five yesterday. My first was the best shot i have ever had at anything in my life. My friend and I were just about to set out on our journey when we saw one right off the bat in the pasture right behind his house. We had the wind in our face, so we tried to stalk it. It somehow saw us and began to run. So since I was the one with the gun, an old Remington Nylon 66 .22lr, I made a dead 300 yard sprint to the barbed wire fence, steadied myself, put the red dot scope just ahead of him, and shot( I missed). By now he was at a dead sprint at around 120 yards away. So, I took aim again and shot. I watched as he rolled about 3 yds away from the tall grass leading to the next pasture. It got up and limped off. We never did find it though. Later that night, we set up in the same field and I shot another yote but mearly grazed him. This was all exciting, and I learned a little something too. That being: when your gun holds 15 bullets, you should unleash and reload as fast as possible before the next one comes along. Please tell me some other mistakes you think I made, and tell me how to correct them. Thanks ahead of time!


 I am not here to criticize but you need to get off on the right foot. Kinda sounds like your going about it wrong. This is the place to learn from veteran hunters. You need to learn a little about your prey which I presume is coyotes and fox. You will learn to be a better hunter by listening what people say on here. First of all I like to see young guys get envolved with hunting. It's a great sport. Next jump in and ask questions and learn the basics of calling such as setup, what calls to use, what equipment a person needs, where to choose your stands with certain wind conditions, what caliber guns work best and I might ad your little 22lr is a little light for coyotes as you already found out. If you can afford a nice rifle I would suggest a .223 or 22-250 cal. There are a lot of good videos out there on calling coyotes so I would suggest getting one of those. The best learning tool is getting out there and doing it. Then just refine it a little as you get into it more. You'll make a lot of mistakes but that will make you a better hunter. Be safe and listen to what people have to say on here. Don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions. There's no such thing as a dumb question.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Well put guys,

I been hunting since i was 8 and am 38 now and I have learned a ton on this site in just the last year!

Jaybic


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

OkieYodeler, you are pretty irresponsible.

but keep shooting those dam yotes!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm not a big yote hunter, but johnsona put i pretty clearly and I agree with everything he has said. My first thought was that you were some sort of anti trying to get a response out of what you did, but if you weren't take johnsona's words to heart. You did some unethical things, but to each his own I guess. Kid's will be kids sometimes, but sometimes they just don't post about it.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah I mean im a kid too, but im more responsible than than. Im 16 :rock:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I really enjoy the input and agree with everything you all have said. I just want to inform you all, though, that I(my dad) has other guns that, as you all have pointed out, would work much better than my basic .22lr. Those being: a Remington 700BDL .30-06, a Ruger Mini-14 .223, a beautiful .357 magnum-over-20 gauge(brand unknown), plus some others. The only problem though is that I was on my friends land, he was "guiding" me, and he hasn't yet taken his hunter safety course. I had the choice between the .22 and a pellet gun, so it was kind of an obvious choice to me. After reading the input, I felt really stupid. Especially, my idea of running with a loaded gun. I guess I just got caught up in the excitement. Next time, I promise I'll think before I act. I have just officially joined in on this forum, but have been reading everyone's tips/tricks for a long time now and I just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Your ability to see and admit mistakes shows that you are developing a mature attitude. Keep it up, and welcome to the boards. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Your ability to see and admit mistakes shows that you are developing a mature attitude


I agree................... no need to ever feel stupid because you made a mistake unless you continue on after knowing better. You learn from your mistakes. Those that never make mistakes never learn.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you to all, I feel I have matured even after just this one hunt and I plan to grow even more. Thanks for the tips and support!


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

no problem okieyodeler :beer: feel free to ask anymore questions.

happy shooting :sniper:


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

duckduck...goose! i have seen you on i think every forum group there is on this site. What state do you live in that offers half of the hunting and fishing opportunities that you have posted in. You were the last person to make a post on all of these. Pike & Musky Fishing, Trout and Salmon Fishing, Bass Fishing, Panfish & Crappie Fishing, Perch Fishing, Fly Fishing, Other Species, BowFishing, Ice Fishing, Bow Hunting, Trapping, Antelope,Elk,Moose, & Sheep Hunting, and Rabbit and Squirrel Hunting.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

pack999, look closer and you'll see that he lives in Canada, where he could do most of the activities he posted about. Also, take a look at his posts before you decide to throw out a statement, because they're not all what you might think. Many are simple things like "hey nice fish" because somebody posted up a pic, or telling what the biggest fish he caught was. There's nothing wrong with that, so lay off.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

i was not saying that he was a lier. I just noticed that he did some major postng 1 day in a variety of different forums. I would love to be able to hunt or fish for half the stuff he has posted on. i didnt read his posts i just looked down the list and he was the last person to post on alot of different forums.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> i didnt read his posts


Mistake #1

Mistake #2 ............ posting after making mistake #1. :wink:


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

So basically I'm new and young, but not so much of a bad-2-the-bone hunter, huh? lol Oh well, I've learned a lot, and I'll keep learning more. lol


----------

